

Gift HN: Unused domain 'appstores.io' with ~11 months registration left - benologist

Post your namecheap username and I&#x27;ll pick someone at random in 24 hours and push it to the winner.<p>Edit: was 30 mins but that&#x27;s not really fair to Europeans.
======
gricha2380
notebooster

------
pruth
pruthvikar

------
allanmacgregor
amacgregor

------
escherize
escherize

------
tomahony
tomahony

------
MojoJolo
jpbalbin

------
jayhuang
jayhuang

------
JustARandomGuy
invmail

------
britknight
dawsonc

------
adnanh
adnanh

------
frewsxcv
coreyf

------
MrSelection
mozu

~~~
benologist
You won but it turns out you can't anonymously push domains, I need you to go
to:

My Account > Manage Profile > Push Settings

(direct link is [https://manage.www.namecheap.com/myaccount/modify-profile-
pu...](https://manage.www.namecheap.com/myaccount/modify-profile-
pushsettings.aspx))

and let me know the "one time use code", either here or email it to
benlowry@outlook.com

~~~
MrSelection
Wow i have sent you the code on email. Thank You Sir :)

